# Game 74: LA Clippers @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 6th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*LA Clippers (34-41) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (54-19) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 98, Clippers 79 
Spurs 80, Clippers 79 






*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*

































































This is repetitive, but it's a must win, because we can't afford to lose home games at this point in the season. We've had three days to rest and recuperate, while the Clippers traveled from Charlotte to play a 2nd game of a back-to-back. Two of the Clippers' best players, Bobby Simmons and Chris Kaman, are both listed as questionable, and didn't play last night. We performed poorly against this team last game in the SBC Center where we had to rely on a Tony Parker layup to escape with a one point victory. Being well rested and seeing that the Clippers are on a back-to-back and have injury problems themselves, this should be a win for the Spurs. 





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*

- Ball control. The Clippers on average turn the ball over two more times than their opponent, and the Spurs are vice-versa on that turning the ball over about 2 times less than their opponent. We can't afford to give the Clippers 2nd/3rd chances to score.



- Attack the basket. The Clippers are a little undersized starting two PF's, and although Brand is a good shot blocker, their interior defense isn't intimidating. Attacking the basket will open up the three point looks as well.


- Fast break offense. If our half-court offense is sluggish, we better push the damn ball up the floor and get some points on the break. If not, we're looking at another game in the 70-80's range that will go down to the wire.




Prediction: Spurs 94, Clippers 86


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think we should win this game, but without Tim and Devin, they can hang with us. They have a very talented team, and could possibly upset us in either this game or the next one we play against them. There bench is pretty depleted right now, so making this a up-n-down type of game may be a good idea, if we can hit our shots, and we can take care of the ball. We need to contain Wilcox, and keep their big guys off the offensive glass. 

Prediction: Spurs 96 Clippers 87


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Should win, but with the spurs as of late I'm not so sure. Going with the Spurs still.

Spurs 98
Clippers 92


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Our Key's To Victory:

Keep them off the offensive glass; if Brand, Wilcox and Maggette get offensive rebounds, they will easily turn them into garbage points, something we shouldn't allow them to get. If we can eliminate garbage points, then it will be hard for them to beat us.

Up-tempo style- They have a short bench right now, and keeping an up tempo game will be good, but only if we make a decent percentage of our shots. If we can get their big guys tired, then that will make it easier for Manu and Parker to penetrate in the lane.

Keep the TO's low- We need to run, but allow them not to run. Livingston can create in the open court, and Maggette, and Wilcox are good finishers. If our PGs are not having a good game handling the ball, then they could get alot of easy points on the fast break, which could cause us trouble.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we should win it. our team is better then theres even with out duncan or brown. our bench is alot more deep then theres and i expect parker and manu to have great gm mybe barry will b flying the confidence. i think we will play like we did against seattle or atlanta we have had plenty of time to ajust and talk things over.
101spurs
89clippers


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I remember last game Chris Kaman was destroying us and looking like an All-Star out there. It will be a blessing if he is to sit out this game. Regardless of who plays, the Spurs should be able to pull out a win against the Clippers in this trap game.

Will Glenn Robinson play in this game?

Prediction:

Los Angeles Clippers - 87
San Antonio Spurs - 95


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Our Key's To Victory:
> 
> Keep them off the offensive glass; if Brand, Wilcox and Maggette get offensive rebounds, they will easily turn them into garbage points, something we shouldn't allow them to get. If we can eliminate garbage points, then it will be hard for them to beat us.
> 
> ...


ooo! Texan's keys to victory too? It's not as catchy as "Koko's keys to victoy", but it's just as good :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ah, game time again. It's been a while but I'm sure the spurs really needed that rest. Spurs are looking pretty good, but it's still very early. Let's see if they can keep it up.

Spurs 4-2 10 minutes left.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

glenn comin in the gm wow parker seems to b doing well our d is great
... so far


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yet the refs keep piling on bad calls :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> glenn comin in the gm wow parker seems to b doing well our d is great
> ... so far


TheRoc5! Good to see you on this thread rite now. I don't know but I'm really excited about this game :biggrin: 

Manu with a lose ball foul but the spurs counter and are winning 7-2.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu with another foul, but Maggette get a tech! Not quite sure what he did though...

8-2 spurs, Manu goes out.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guess cant complain boubt the refs every gm so ill complain about them when we loose our nxt gm lol time out nazi comin in. glenn is being quite so far


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I love the way the Spurs are hustling right now. Tony Parker is being super aggressive and it shows in his stats. We are just clamping down on the defensive end and are doing especially well at clogging the passing lanes. I have seen about 4 steals in the early going already.

Los Angeles Clippers - 5
San Antonio Spurs - 10

1st Quarter - 6:08 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> guess cant complain boubt the refs every gm so ill complain about them when we loose our nxt gm lol time out nazi comin in. glenn is being quite so far


Has Glenn even been in the game? I seriously haven't seen him play a minute? Not sarcasm.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Has Glenn even been in the game? I seriously haven't seen him play a minute? Not sarcasm.


ya i havent seen him play but sean said that he was in mybe he was mistaken im confused lol brent 4 3!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

do yall relize when we play our motion offense and we play with lots of energy we have lots of tos but hey usally when we do that we win the gm by alot.
13-7 spurs
clipps turnd bal over 7 times so far 4 min


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow clips about to take a lead not good were taking way to many jumpers and wasting to much time


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Brent Barry hits a three pointer. Good sign. Nazr butterfingers a pass thrown straight at him from Tony Parker. The Clippers continue to turn the ball over but they are hitting their shots now. I hate Violet Palmer. 

Los Angeles Clippers - 12
San Antonio Spurs - 13

1st Quarter - 2:30 Remaining


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya i havent seen him play but sean said that he was in mybe he was mistaken im confused lol brent 4 3!


Yeah, I heard them talking about Glenn coming into the game and I got confused too.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

to many bad passes to many tos and to many jump shots down by 1


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Gino for three! I'm not leaving the game anymore cuz I left when were up by 5 when I came back we were losing.

Spurs winning 18-16 with 13.9 to go and with the ball


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Nazr got the ball stripped right from his hands again. :curse:The Spurs went ice cold in the last few minutes of the first. Luckily, Ginobili ended our bad shooting with a three pointer with about a minute left.

Los Angeles Clippers - 16
San Antonio Spurs - 18

End Of 1st Quarter


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow i thought that at the begging of the gm we were gonna blow them out but now wow were not doing to well. PENITRATE and pass good passes were doing a good job on deffense
second qt here we come


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Gino for three! I'm not leaving the game anymore cuz I left when were up by 5 when I came back we were losing.
> 
> Spurs winning 18-16 with 13.9 to go and with the ball


u left the spurs omg lol what were you watching


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> wow i thought that at the begging of the gm we were gonna blow them out but now wow were not doing to well. PENITRATE and pass good passes were doing a good job on deffense
> second qt here we come


That's cuz I left for a while to get a drink. Notice how rite after I came back Gino got a three? :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

glen is in :biggrin:
already 2 quick fouls


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im startn to like glenn
yalls opions on him so far?


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Big Dog Robinson is in the game now and I like what I have seen so far. He caught the ball a little above the three point line, drove up to the top of the free throw arc and nailed a beautiful jumper. He also was able to pick up a steal off an errant Clippers pass. I can see that he will have trouble keeping up with the quicker players on the defensive end though.

Los Angeles Clippers - 20
San Antonio Spurs - 25

2nd Quarter - 8:55 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we still havent been able to make a run yet to get a head by alot but im not to nervous yet... up by 8


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Big Dog had an impressive block and followed it up with a nice pump fake and jumper. He is looking pretty good aside from the three fouls (probably a sign of his slowness on defense). I cannot wait until he gets back into shape and can provide us with more. The Spurs are playing like the beginning of the first quarter with some more great steals.

Los Angeles Clippers - 23
San Antonio Spurs - 33

2nd Quarter - 5:18 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

time out 
im very impressed with our deffense i think that few day delay helped us. yikes just relized dallas has like 4 days off before we face them


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> time out
> im very impressed with our deffense i think that few day delay helped us. yikes just relized dallas has like 4 days off before we face them


You serioues?! I think we can pretty much count that one as a loss.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pop with a Tech after a horrible, horrible call. The reff was rite there and Bowen was a good foot inbounds!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You serioues?! I think we can pretty much count that one as a loss.


i think we have a chance but im sayn that im impressed with our d for this gm


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Brent Barry for another three. He's 2 out of 3 from beyond the arc tonight! :clap: The problem the Spurs are having right now is actually taking a shot. This usually isn't a bad thing, but they are being too unselfish and passing too much. As a result, we are burning down the shot clock fast and not getting good looks at the basket.

Los Angeles Clippers - 27
San Antonio Spurs - 38

2nd Quarter - 2:55 Remaining


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

It sounds like we are doing pretty well...I had about a 30 minute window where the NBA.com audio pass crapped out so I just got it back on, but I at least like the score...

Sounds like Robinson has fit in pretty well for it to be so fast...I am curious, you TV watchers, who is Robinson matched up on when he is in the game?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i like how were being unselfish but comeone take a shot lol atleast its not the other way. time out. were starting to be more dominent and making our lead bigger.i say if we are up by 20 or so in the beg. of the 4th we should rest our starters for dallas gm. they play worse at home this yr so hopefully we can take advantage of that. whos gaurding brand cause he only has 2 pt


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

dang i thought they're going to televise this game but i guess not, they're televising a stupid baseball game.... anyway the spurs had enough rest so they better take this...


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Good first half...If we can sustain this kind of play we will be fine...We must be playing good defense (it doesn't exactly translate to radio) because we held them to 29% from the floor...29%...If we had shot any more decent than our own 40% we would be up by 15...but I am feeling good about this one...Before the game, Bill Shoening said that the Clippers were tired after a couple games, so if we could get a decent cushion, they could get demoralized...We have a cushion, we will see about the demoralization...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

That last shot by Rasho was so bad it made me laugh. He looked so uncomfortable taking the final shot and it just bricked off the front of the rim. :laugh:

Cory Maggette has been insane tonight and is destroying Bruce Bowen. He is so strong and athletic he can hang around on the perimeter yet still outmuscle you in the post. He is looking very impressive tonight. Bruce will need to contain him in the second half if we want to keep this lead. Elton Brand has been very quiet tonight so as long as he doesn't explode in the second half we should be good.

Overall a good first half to the game. Now we just have to keep on extending this lead and put the Clippers' confidence down the gutter. 

Los Angeles Clippers - 33
San Antonio Spurs - 42

Halftime


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

first half breakdown

1st qt

got off to a good start then took way to many jump shots and clipps had the lead for about 2min. till pop got hot and we started to penitrate more. tony lead the way with 7pts

2nd qt

played alot better and playing with more smarts. not to much of manu b/c barry playing well. we penitrated a little more but noone wanted to shoot. big dog had 4 pts an assists and 3 fast fouls not bad. other then that at half parker still with 7pt only 1 assists is the main player

we had nine tos but out scored them in the paint by 2 andmade them shoot 29 percent


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Guth said:


> It sounds like we are doing pretty well...I had about a 30 minute window where the NBA.com audio pass crapped out so I just got it back on, but I at least like the score...
> 
> Sounds like Robinson has fit in pretty well for it to be so fast...I am curious, you TV watchers, who is Robinson matched up on when he is in the game?


When Big Dog was in the game he was playing alongside Bruce Bowen as the power forward. Elton Brand and Chris Wilcox were guarding him during his playing time.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

my pridiction for the end of the gm is that corey will not score more then 23


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

not looking so good now there catching up up by 3 our d needs to step it up.rash made 2 free throw!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i lead is pushed up back to 9 thanxs to tony and manu a lil 2man game.. our d is getting better but could improve


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Excellent line drive pass from Manu at the top of the key to Tony right under the basket. The Spurs are putting on a three point shooting clinic out there and I like it. Of course, the sheer amount of Clipper turnovers also tends to help us get some easy baskets 

BTW, since when does Rasho hit BOTH free throws?! :laugh:

Los Angeles Clippers - 47
San Antonio Spurs - 56

3rd Quarter - 5:41 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wheres ezlean


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

barry 4 three up by 10. im a lil worried bout manu any one else... bowen 3


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay, I'm here for the rest of the game, since I am back. Maggs just hit a 3, but there was an illegal screen. We are up 13. Apparently Barry is hot.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

BARRY FOR THREE!!!!!!!!

He is now 4-5 and really contributing...I don't need to go over this again because it has been discussed ad naseum on this forum, but I will just say that I am really glad for him...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Barry for another three and then a beautiful alley-oop to Manu! Excellent run to end the third quarter!

Los Angeles Clippers - 57
San Antonio Spurs - 72

End Of 3rd Quarter


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We played well to close out the 3rd quarter. That Manu alley-oop was insane, and Barry is playing very well from what I have seen.

Manu starts the 4th with two free throws.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no real sign of us slown down still up. were up by 22 wow time to start restn our starters. wow back to back nice plays and1 beno and slam dunk by manu


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Manu to Beno on a cut to the basket...I didn't even have to see that one to know how sweet it was...I have seen them do that before...I just love seeing them play with one another...Was that as pretty as it sounded?

MANU WITH THE SLAM!!! as I am typing this...sounds like Manu is taking over


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow! Manu with two amazing plays. That bounce pass to Beno was absolutely amazing. It didn't even look like Beno was even looking at the pass when he caught it. Right in between 2 or 3 Clipper jerseys! That dunk was freakin' awesome too. He snaked all the way in to the lane for the one handed throw down! :clap:

Let's keep this up!

Los Angeles Clippers - 59
San Antonio Spurs - 81

4th Quarter - 8:56 Remaining


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

did he say playoffs just two weeks away omg man we realy need to be 100 percent healthy


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Geez, did anyone see that behind the back pass by Sean Marks?! Too bad Massenburg couldn't complete that play. Definitely would have been highlight material.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Marks is playing really well, and he better be on our playoff roster(I think he should). Our team has just pulled away with this game and pretty much put it out of reach. We have had some sweet highlight or close highlight plays.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow big dog is doin well another basket by him. im impressed


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Texan just brought up a very interesting point that should probably be it's own thread, but everyone is here so...Who makes the playoff roster: Sean Marks or Tony Massenburg?

Mass is a veteran and has been there before, but Marks has been playing pretty well recently...I think the best argument for Massenburg's camp is the fact that he is stronger and a better defender...I personally think Massenburg beats out Marks by a little...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

although i realy like marks i have to say massenburg has been here this whole yr and is a better defender so i say him. i didnt even relize our lead is down to 11 we need to hold the ball more


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

haha there coach it tossed with a loss and 37 aec left


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

good game we let the lead slide a little but not to bad at all. big dog was pretty nice and manu and barry plaed well at the second half. i think dallas is a very winnable gm. i dont think we will win but have a beter chance then people think. Great win almost have same wins as last yr and get ready for dallas wich for that gm have less tos and take shots a little more. parker playd alright also


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I hate when our bench loses all of the leads at the ends of games. They can play much better than that but they just don't try. Pisses me off. 

Besides that horrible effort at the end it was a good game.

Los Angeles Clippers - 82
San Antonio Spurs - 91

Final


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We played a good game, holding the Clips to like 37 or 38% and although we let our lead slip a bit at the end, we were in control pretty much the whole time. I was very pleased with some bench players such as Marks, and GRob, and our overall play.

BTW Barry played an excellent game tonight, and his confidence is building. He is gonna be an asset come playoff time. He will be HUGE for us.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This was a good game for the Spurs because literally everyone contributed to the game. Everyone scored except for Nazr Mohammed but he was able to get 3 blocks in only 11 minutes. You know everyone is scoring well when your leading scorer only has 16 points and you still win by 9. Our hot shooting from three point land is what kept the Clippers down and our forcing of their 21 turnovers. Those are the two things that really shaped this game. Big Dog had a great first game with us and Brent Barry shot extremely well. I would really love to see Nazr get way more involved with the offense. He is starting to look more uncomfortable than Rasho out there.

The Spurs needed a good win over a solid team before the game tomorrow against the Mavericks and I think they accomplished just that. Who knows what Spurs team shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> He is starting to look more uncomfortable than Rasho out there.



Now that's bad. 

Good to see us shooting well, hopefully we can get on a roll here going into the playoffs and then take Tim back in stride.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Game photos:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Great Pics. LOL at the Manu one.

As for Mohammed, yeah he has degressed since he first joined the Spurs. He looks uncomfortable, and his hands SUCK. He needs to focus more on getting offensive rebounds, and putbacks, and well as playing some D(he did get 3 blocks today I think).


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I just took a glance at the stats and it really looks like a Grizzlies' stats sheet . Bowen received 36 mn of playing time , but the second biggest playing time were parker and nesterovic , both with 26 mn . All the 12 players entered the game and 9 of them received between 11 and 26 mn . Is it a new trend ? NOw defensively , it helps for sure . When did the spurs maintain their opponent to just 82 pts for the last time?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> I just took a glance at the stats and it really looks like a Grizzlies' stats sheet . Bowen received 36 mn of playing time , but the second biggest playing time were parker and nesterovic , both with 26 mn . All the 12 players entered the game and 9 of them received between 11 and 26 mn . Is it a new trend ? NOw defensively , it helps for sure . When did the spurs maintain their opponent to just 82 pts for the last time?





We held the Rockets and Sonics below 80 points about two weeks ago. That is the last time I remember.



The internet at the house went out during the game and remained off until just now, so sorry I wasn't able to be part of the thread, especially since I watched the whole thing. Anyway, decent performance overall. Even though the bench gave up a 20-point lead and let it get down below 10, it was more of a blowout than how it finished. Even with that said, our offense stunk once again. In the 2nd half we started knocking down threes, and that was the end of it for the Clippers. Too many guys were standing around on offense, and Parker looked as if he wasn't interested in playing offense. Defensively we were good, but not great. The Clippers had tons of TO's, but I'd say some of those were unforced TO's where the Clippers just made stupid plays. I was happy to see Glenn Robinson knock down three mid-range jumpers. We brought him in to score, and 7 points in 13 minutes on 3/4 from the field is good production. Props to Brent Barry for having a solid game. I just wish he could play like this on the road. Beno made up for some of Parker's bad play with 10 points and 5 assists, although 3/10 from the field isn't good. 




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Manu Ginobili - 16
Brent Barry - 12
Tony Parker - 11


Rebounds:


Sean Marks - 10
Rasho Nesterovic - 5
Brent Barry - 5
Bruce Bowen - 4


Assists:


Beno Udrih - 5
Brent Barry - 4
Parker, Rasho, Horry - 3


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Guth said:


> Texan just brought up a very interesting point that should probably be it's own thread, but everyone is here so...Who makes the playoff roster: Sean Marks or Tony Massenburg?
> 
> Mass is a veteran and has been there before, but Marks has been playing pretty well recently...I think the best argument for Massenburg's camp is the fact that he is stronger and a better defender...I personally think Massenburg beats out Marks by a little...





I said this in the other thread, but Sean Marks shouldn't be anywhere near the playoff roster. He plays with more energy than Massenburg, and that's about it. I would say that Marks has a better perimeter shot, but the dude rarely knocks those down in the games. Massenburg is experienced, and he's a good "foul" guy, in case we run into the Diesel in the Finals. Sometimes I think I might be a little too harsh on Marks, but then again he goes in there firing away missing almost all of his jumpers.


----------

